# mysteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren



## Michael der 2. (14. Okt. 2012)

Hi

In den letzten Wochen häufen sich die Fälle in der Nachbarschaft, dass ein misteriöses unbekanntes Tier die leicht zugänglichen Gärten erforscht. 
Mein Nachbar hat zur Straße hin alles offen. Dort hat sich das Tier in der moosigen Wiese das __ Moos hin und her gewälzt. Die Grabspuren sind nicht sehr tief, eigentlich hauptsächlich oberflächig und mehrere m² groß, fast schon die Fläche eines Mittelklassewagen. Auch hat er mir von Kotspuren berichtet, die misteriöer Weise in faust bis fußgroßen Löchern abgesetzt werden. 
Merkwürdiger Weise sind die Gärten auch durch "Popellöcher" übersät. Das habe ich bisher auf die Eichhörnchen, Grünspecht und auch Fußspuren unserer kleinen Hunde zurück geführt. Beim Eichhörnchen konnte ich schon beobachten, wie es "Probebohrungen" macht, wahrscheinlich versteckt es jetzt Samen und Nüsse. Der Grünspecht zeigt dieses Verhalten auf der Suche nach Insekten, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, ob er richtig das Moos zur Seite schiebt oder nur drin rum pickt. Also eigentlich kann man diese kleinen "Löcher" außer Acht lassen, da auch die Hunde bei rennen schon mal was zur Seite schieben können. 
Jetzt habe ich plötzlich auch einen solchen Kothaufen im Garten, der auch in einem natürlich vorkommenden faustgroßen Loch abgesetzt ist. Das ist merkwürdig, denn unser Garten ist eingezäunt. Zwar nur halbherzig, man könnte sich vielleicht auch unterm Zaun durch drücken, habe solche Spuren aber nirgends entdecken können. Der Zaun ist sonst aber wie ein normaler Gartenzaun ziemlich engmaschig, Katzen springen schon drüber (1,2m hoch). Zur Straße hin ist ein Jägerzauntor. Kleinere Tiere könnten durch kommen, größere könnten schon drüber springen.
Der Kot ist schon von größerer Form und enthällt schlecht verdaute Obst oder Gemüseschalen. Auch ist er relativ dick und so viel, wie etwa von nem mittelgroßen Hund, würde noch grad so in eine Hand passen. Es muss also schon was größeres sein.
Gebiet ist der Rand einer Ortschaft. Umliegend sind Felder und in zehn Minuten ist man zu Fuß im Wald. Allerdings müsste sich ein Wildtier schon etwas überwinden denke ich.
Man hört von ausnahmefällen, indenen schon mal ein Fuchs gesehen worden war, wilde Kaninchen habe ich selbst schon auf der Straße laufen sehen. Vor zig Jahren noch, sollen sogar Rehe hier rum gelaufen sein, wie konnte man sich nicht erklären, aber scheinbar hat ihnen irgendwann ein Zaun den Weg versperrt, jedenfalls kommen sie nicht mehr.
Recherchen könnten primär auf Dachse schließen lassen, aber auch Waschbären sollen oberflächig nach Futter suchen. Hat jemand schon mal so etwas erlebt oder ne andere Idee? 
Richtige Fußspuren hat leider noch keiner entdeckt.

, Michael


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hallo Michael,
könnten sich bei Euch auch Wildschweine rumtreiben?

Ansonsten such doch mal per Suchmaschine nach Bildern von Kot...
vielleicht kommst Du dann dem Tier auf die Spur.
Bzw. mach doch mal ein Foto...vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit dem Mist aus


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Wildschweine gibt es in den Nachbarorten stellenweise schon, aber die sind schon etwas brutaler als dieses Tier. Selbst ein Frischlingsschwein hätte denke ich deutliche spuren am Zaun hinterlassen. Die Wildschweine sind ja ncht gerade bekannt für ihre sanften bewegungen. Die hätten den Zaun sicherlich deutlich verbogen und dabei sicherlich auch ne erkennbare "Durchbruchstelle" hinterlassen. 
Wenn s mal aufkört zu regnen mach ich mal ein Foto...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Bambus Mami (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Könnte es sein, dass Saatkrähen den Boden aufreißen?
Bei uns auf dem Golfplatz schaffen ganze Scharen von Saatkrähen es, über Quadratmeter die Grasnarbe aufzureißen, denn sie sind im Moment wohl auf der Suche nach bestimmten Larven, die sich wenige Zentimeter unter dem Gras befinden.
Die Spielbahnen schauen zum Teil aus wie "kaputt vertikutiert".
(Kakahaufen habe ich aber in diesen Stellen noch nicht gesehen -aber auch nicht wirklich nachgeschaut...)

Hast DU keinen Hund, der sich mal auf die Lauer legen könnte???
Oder eine Bewegungskamera?

Viel Jagderfolg!
Kristin


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Der Kot kann unmöglich von einem Vogel stammen. Zumindest keiner, der zur heutigen Zeit lebt ;-)
Das ganze geschieht auch in der Nacht.
Den Hund kann ich nicht draußen lassen. Der geht auf alles los, was sich bewegt auch Mäuse und ich will nicht, dass er sich da was einfängt. Und er hat so einen Bewachungsdrang, er schlägt Alarm, sobald er irgend etwas hört. Dafür hat sicher keiner Verständniss, wegen merkwürdigen Tieren im Garten...

Grüße Michael

an ne Kamera hab ich auch schon gedacht....


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

hi Michael,
Kamera aufstellen, die sich einschaltet bei Bewegung.
Kann man sich auch leihen....


----------



## fermate (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hallo Michael,

vielleicht war es ein Marderhund.
Sie legen manchmal kleine Kotgruben in der Nähe ihrer Bauten an.
Der Kot ist ziemlich dunkel und man kann Pflanzenreste darin erkennen.
Von der Menge (mittelgroßer Hund) könnte es hinkommen.
Ich habe ein paar Jahre in Finnland gewohnt, da gab es die Marderhunde recht häufig, aber inzwischen kommen sie wohl auch in Deutschland vermehrt vor.

Hier gibt es Fotos von der Losung: 
fotonatur.de - Marderhund

und hier etwas zu Verhaltensweisen:
wildhueter-st-hubertus.de - marderhund

Herzliche Grüße
Maren


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hallo Maren

Ich dachte zuerst, du wolltest dir einen Scherz erlauben, aber die gibt es ja wirklich ;-)
Das Verhalten könnte auch passen und die Größe würde dem entsprechen, was hier eher unbemerkt und "spurlos" eindringen könnte.
Das Ganze ist jedenfalls sehr merkwürdig. Nach ner Kamera muss ich mal schauen. Es ist hier so oft der Fall, dass irgend etwas im Garten ist, das merke ich immer am Verhalten der Hunde morgens. Aber es gibt auch Katzen zu genüge, die so interessante Fährten hinterlassen. Das muss also auch nicht von Bedeutung sein.
Hab auch so einen Haufen mit alten Ästen, die verrotten. Groß ist er nicht aber da könnte sich auch was drin verstecken. Bis vor nem Jahr war noch der Igel da aber wenn man nachts nicht draußen ist, bemerkt man die auch nicht. Als ich aber eine riesige Prombeerhecke entfernt habe, hab ich wohl sein Versteck zerstört. Am Tag laufen die ja nicht rum, das war an diesem Tag aber der Fall. Habe ihn seit dem schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Vielleicht ist er gestorben oder darauf hin ausgewandert. Jedenfalls war er immer gleich groß (denke ausgewachsen) und das über Jahre. Jedenfalls will ich ja seine Wohnung nicht nochmal zerstören, das sind doch so die typischen Behausungen. Jedenfalls war der Kot nicht von einem Igel..

Danke für den Tip, Michael


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

das hört sich aber sehr nach Dachs an....  der macht Plumpsklos mit halbverdautem und gräbt zur Zeit besonders gerne die oberen Erdschichten um weil er dort Insekten und besonders Engerlinge findet....  bei uns hat er ne besonders tolle Stelle im Vorgarten, wo er mir regelmässig alles ausgräbt


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir alles nur unwirklich vorstellen. Wo soll der denn her kommen? Den muss doch jemand mal sehen bzw wie weit spazieren die denn in der Nacht?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hallo Michael,
gibt es bei Dir in der gegend einen Jäger? bzw. einen Förster, der sich um den in der Nähe liegenden Wald kümmert?
Der könnte Dir ggf. auch weiter helfen, weil die Jäger bzw. der zuständige Förster meist recht gut wissen was in und um ihren Wald kreucht und fleucht.

Einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen...ggf. über's Rathaus, falls Du keine Infos hast wer da zuständig ist.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Dachse wandern nachts recht weit...  ausserdem haben die sich auch schon in der Nähe des Menschen eingerichtet, wohnen schon an Baustellen und verwilderten Gärten...   oder kommen aus umliegenden Wäldern...   sehen tut man die eher selten, eher hören


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Habe eben wieder mit dem Nachbar gesprochen. Er meinte, dass jemand schon den Jäger informiert hätte und dieser tippt auf Dachse.
Der Nachbar meinte auch, dass das der Kot nicht auf einmal drin lag, sondern sich auch über die Nächte vermehrte. Er wollte nämlich die sache mal über längere zeit im Auge halten. Es handelt sich also nicht um ein einmaliges Absetzen von Kot sondern um eine richtige "Toilette" Vielleicht ist es mir vorher nur nicht aufgefallen, sodass ich plötzlich so viel vermutete.

Vielleicht seh ich ihn mal. Frage ist nur, was ich/wir jetzt unternehmen sollen. Fangen, Gelände sichern.
Denke nicht, dass sich ein Dachs von normalen Zäunen abhalten lässt. Die könne ja gut graben. Ich befürchte nur, dass irgend so ein verärgerter Anwohner das Tier töten will, warum sonst sollte sich einer an den Jäger gewendet haben...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Ich hab schon wieder so ein Häufchen weg gemacht. War in der gleichen Ecke aber diesmal untypisch auf den Pflastersteinen zwei Meter weiter weg. 
Ich schau jetzt nach ner Kamera mit Bewegungsmelder. Wenn jemand ne Idee hat wo her ich so etwas bekomme, nur zu.
Habe am Zaun jetzt auch ne Stelle gefunden, an der etwas Erde weg geschurbst wurde. Der Zaun gibt da gut nach, also was größeres kommt da schon durch.

@Susanne, wie hören die sich denn an? Oft, schlagen die Hunde Alarm, ohne erkennbaren Grund. Geben die Laute von sich oder hört man sie nur umherstreifen?
In den Klaren Nächten stelle ich oft mein Teleskop auf und bleibe stundenlang draußen. Vielleicht kann ich das verbinden ;-)

Grüße Michael


----------



## Beeee (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hallo Michael...
also ich habe bei mir diese im Einsatz... allerdings Überdacht.
http://www.pearl.de/a-PX3671-1120.shtml

Grüße Beeee


----------



## canis (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Oder einfach ne Wildkamera installieren. Die gibts inzwischen wie Sand am Meer zu erschwinglichen Preisen bei angemessener Qualität und sie lassen sich sehr flexibel einsetzen.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Dachse sind Schweine, die schmatzen und grunzen recht laut.....  oft hört man die auch wenn sie durchs trockene Gras wandern.,.....    Hunde mögen Dachse nicht...  die sind auch recht gefährlich weil sie angriffslustig sind und keine Angst haben...     also besser nicht persönlich stellen das Tierchen....


----------



## canis (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Genau, weil sie überhaupt keine Angst haben, sieht man sie auch so oft... 

Fakt ist, dass der Dachs meist genau so viel Angst vor uns hat, wie die meisten anderen Wildtiere auch. Ich schon mehrfach zufällige Nahbegegnungen mit Dachsen in ganz unterschiedliche Situationen (im Garten, im Wald, etc.), und es kam nie zu einem direkten Angriff. Das höchste war, dass mich mal einer derart angefaucht hat, dass ich einen grossen Satz zurück gemacht hab, aber dann wa rer schneller weg als ich schauen konnte. Der hat nur geblufft... Fauchen kommt immer mal wieder vor, aber Sorgen muss man sich deswegen nicht machen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Bevor ich handeln möchte, sollte ich zuerst einmal genau wissen, worum es sich handelt. 
Ich denke mit Dachsen verhällt es sich, wie mit jedem anderen wilden Tier. Bei Gefahr weg laufen aber wenn man in der Patsche steckt ist Angriff die beste Verteidigung. Da sie ja auch Ratten und Kaninchen fressen, sollte man sich schon etwas zurück halten, das ist mir schon bewusst. Außedem traut er sich ja schon recht nah in bewohntes Gebiet, was dem Tier durchaus etwas Angst vor dem Menschen nehmen kann.
Da sich jetzt das Futterangebot für Dachse ändert, dehnt er vielleicht sein Revier jetzt aus.

Naja, ich geh mal schauen, ob ich wieder "Beweise" finde


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Gleich bekommt ihr ein paar Fotos

Das geht seit einigen Tagen immer so bei mir ab und die Nachbarschaft berichtet von gleichen Vorfällen. Villeicht erkennt es ja jemand oder kann es zuordnen. Wenn man sich das Loch betrachtet, kann man sich vorstellen, wie leicht sich der Dachs unter nem Zaun durchgraben kann. Bin echt überfragt, wei ich den wieder los werde ohne ihm zu schaden. Ich mach mal gleich alle möglichen schwachstellen im Zaun zu. Ich glaube, ich hab seinen Weg jetzt gefunden. Ist die Gleiche Stelle wie gestern. Heute sind starke Kratzspuren an dieser stelle zu sehen.
Vielleicht sind es auch mehrere, wenn man sich das anschaut

Ich erstatte natürlich gerne weiter Bericht, Michael

1. Kot im Loch
2. Kot ausgeräumt, zur besseren Ansicht der Menge und Größe
3. weiteres Loch ind er selben Nacht


----------



## canis (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Das sieht schon sehr stark nach Dachs aus. Dessen Kot kann zwar ganz unterschiedlich aussehen, je nach dem was das Tier gefressen hat. Charakteristischer ist der Latrinenplatz als solches, der in dieser Form nur beim Dachs vorkommt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Ja, bin mittlerweile auch ziemlich überzeugt.
Ich bin jetzt nur am überlegen, was ich da machen soll. Den Jäger informieren und riskieren, dass er das Tier tötet oder den Garten absichern. Es gibt hier scheinbar öfter Dachse in der Gegend und den Nachbargemeinden. Sie werden zwar eher selten gesichtet, aber es deutet schon auf Populationen hin, wie groß weiß ich aber nicht.
Jedoch kann ich ihn auch nicht hier rein lassen. Die Hunde schnuppern an sienen Hinerlassenschaften und stecken sich evtl mit Krankheiten oder __ Parasiten an. Hab gestern 1 Kg Pfefferkörner an der Grenze aus gestreut. Er war heute Nacht nicht mehr da. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass ich alle 15 min den Außenstrahler angeschaltet habe, um ihn mal zu sehen. Vielleicht hat er das aus der Ferne bemerkt und ist nicht gekommen.
Eigentlich stört er mich ja nicht aber wegen der Hunde ist das nichts. Bin froh, dass es hier noch etwas Natur gibt. Platz hat er genug, er geht scheinbar nur gerne in die Ortschaft. Der Kot lässt auf viel Gemüse und Obst als Nahrung schließen. Wahrscheinlich macht er sich über Komposthaufen her. Angesichts des Winters natürlich gut zur Anreicherung von Fettreserven.

Grüße Michael


----------



## karsten. (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hallo


Jagd mit Schusswaffen in Wohngebieten ist eher .....unwarscheinlich .

mfG


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Klar. Aber man kann sie auch mit Lebendfallen fangen und dan töten.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Dann müsste sich der Jäger aber beeilen. Der Dachs darf nämlich nur August bis Oktober bejagt werden.


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Dachse sind als Jagdbeute eh uninteressant...    aber wenn der eine weg ist dauerts nicht lange und ein neuer besetzt das Revier.......   ich rate eher für ne Sicherung des Gartens...  macht mehr SInn


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hallo Susanne,




> Dachse sind als Jagdbeute eh uninteressant...


 

such mal nach Dachsschinken oder Dachsfett, du wirst überrascht sein


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

@ mitch

ist aber eher ein ,,Nischenprodukt"  und herstellen tuts ja fast auch keiner... die hier geschossenen Dachse kommen fast alle, wie Füchse auch, zur Entsorgung, denn die Felle will ja auch keiner mehr....


----------



## Gladiator (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Immer gleich die Tiere töten 

Das Tier macht ja nichts schlimmes.. wenn es randalieren würde oke, dann kann man über tötung nachdenken. aber sonst finde ich das einfach völlig daneben.

wenn es wirklich in der gegend mehrere hat, kommt dann einfach ein neuer und schaut in der gärten vorbei.


Also lassen wie es ist, oder ihn fangen und weit weg irgendwo im nirgendwo aussetzen.



Solange ein Tier sich nicht schlecht benimmt (schäden verursacht,..) sollte man es leben lassen.
Ganz natürlich was es in den gärten macht..
wenn es versetzt wird dann machts das auch aber in nem gebiet wo jedem egal ist.


Das ist wie bei mir mit Bären und Wölfen

da reisst der Bär viele Schafe und lässt sie liegen.. (sinnlos gerissene schafe, und das immer wieder. dann tötet man ihn, finde ich schade aber nunja..)

Beim Wolf das gleiche, alle wollen ihn töten, hat bei mir in der nähe schon getötet, aber der wolf wie er nun ist nimmt nur geschwächte tiere.  (zum glück ist er davongekommen) und nun lebt er am berg und keinen stört es mehr..


Der Wolf ist selbst an einen ort gegangen wo er niemanden stört, und beim Dachs oder was das nun ist, da der vielleicht zu faul ist, sollte man ihn selbst versetzen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Sagt ja auch keiner, das er getötet werden soll. Aber durch den menschen, der die Lebensgebiete der Tiere stark einengt muss jemand etwas "kontrolieren". da wir keine Bären und Wölfe hier haben, hat der Dachs auch keine Feinde und kann sich uneingechränkt vermehren. Wie es eben mit den Wildschweinene und Rehen auch der Fall ist.

Mann müsste die stark verbreiteten Tiere fangen und zu dir bringen, dann hat der Bär und der Wolf genug zu essen und muss eure Schafe nicht jagen.
Das Gleichgewicht ist leier ehr gestört. 

Er war aber offensichtlich nicht mehr da. Vielleicht war es nur eine Phase oder er wurde schon gefangen...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Gladiator (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Also bei mir hats nun auch ein unbekanntes tier im garten.. 

fast jeden morgen ist das eine holzstück wo ich im teich habe, ausem teich auf der wiese..

und heute hat dieses tier in meinem sandstrand rumgebuddelt :O


nicht richtig, aber da war was am werk..


spuren konnt ich im sand nicht erkennen  (ist auch nicht so richtig sand   eher feiner kies)



vielleicht seh ich das tier einmal, keine ahnung was für ein tier holz klaut und im kies buddelt


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Das ist relativ einfach. Das ist ein Hund. Das Stöckchen holt er aus dem Wasser und wenn er im Sand rumscharrt, dann hat er da vorher gepieselt...


----------



## Gladiator (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

:O

ich hoffe das ist nicht so 



aber naja stimmt eigentlich schon, welches tier klaut sonst nen hölzchen..




freilaufende hunde sollte es aber eigentlich nicht geben... hmmmm


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Füchse spielen gerne.....  aber ob da ein schwimmfreudiges Exemplar unterwegs ist?? hmm...


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Auch Katzen spielen gern am Wasser. Wir haben auch eine hier, die immer gerne drin rum plätschert. Vielleicht übt sie Fische fangen. Auch Ratten oder anderes Getier hat einene Spieltrieb. Die Spuen im Sand hören sich danach an, als hätte da jemand sein Geschäft verrichtet und versucht sie wieder zu verwischen. Hunde machen das (sicher aber nicht als einzige) jedenfalls.

Grüße

Ps: Der Dachs kommt wohl nicht mehr. Bleibt die Frage, ob das jetzt wirklich der Pfeffer war oder was ihn daran hindert...


----------



## Gladiator (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Also hab heut morgen grad nen Fuchs gesehn :O

Mama sagte es habe Füchse bei uns, andere habn auch schon gesehn..

und das tier heut morgen sah so aus wie ein Fuchs.



Denke mal er wars?


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Warum nicht? sind keine Zahnspuren am Holz?


----------



## lollo (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Warum nicht? sind keine Zahnspuren am Holz?



Hallo,

vielleicht von diesem hier?  Link


----------



## Michael der 2. (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Mann, das ist ja mal ein Monstervogel...
Gewöhnlich sterben solche Tiere. Nur wenn es ein entscheidenden Vorteil darstellt, werden es durch natürliche Selekton immer mehr. So wie es da heißt, kommt es offensichtlich öfter vor. Richten sich wohl wieder auf Fleisch ein, unsere kleinen Dinosaurier.
Ich schau jetzt öfter mal nach oben...


----------



## Gladiator (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Zahnspuren hab ich keine gesehen..


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

So, ich denke der Dachs ist nicht mehr hier unterwegs. Ich kann keine Popellöcher und Kotlöcher mehr finden Vielleicht hat ja einer der angrenzenden Nachbarn seinen Garten, durch den der Dachs gekommen ist "dicht" gemacht und der dachs ist jetzt wieder da unterwegs, wo er niemanden verärgert. Das hoffe ich zumindest. Angesichts seiner regelmäßigen Besuche und wie sie dann plötzlich enden, könnte ihm auch jemand Schaden zu gefügt haben.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass er wohl auf durch die nächtliche Gegend streift und seinen Instinkten nach geht.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: misteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

...  unser Dachs ist leider wieder bei uns aktiv und hat den Briefkasten fast komplett ausgegraben, der Betonfuss steht frei....  der sucht bei uns immer die dicken Engerlinge#


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: mysteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi,

das mit Zähnen bei Vögeln kommt sogar öfters vor. Ihre direkten Vorfahren waren ja auch bezahnt als sie noch Raubsaurier hießen - und das ist ja auch entwicklunggeschichtliche erst ein paar Tage her

Im frühen Embryonalstadien sind bei den Vögeln die Echsenmerkmale noch deutlich nachweisbar (zeigen im frühen Stadien noch Zähne, Schwanzwirbel und bekrallte Finger), diese Merkmale gehen dann bei der weitern Entwicklung wieder verloren. Bei genetischen Defekten tritt so was dann schon mal auf - meißt sind solche Tiere dann aber wie Michael schrieb nicht lange lebensfähig

Die Embryonalentwicklung von jedem Wirbeltier ist wie eine Zeitmaschine: Von allen direkten Vorläufern ist dabei was aus der Entwicklung zu finden - selbst unsereins zeigt dabei noch primitive  Entwicklungsstufen z.B ganz am Anfang Reste der Kiemenbildung

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: mysteriöse Grab- und Kotspuren*

Hi

Ich hab mich wohl zu früh gefreut. Wieder Kot im Garten gefunden, gestern und heute. Merkwürdig nur, das er ihn nicht mehr in Löchern absetzt sondern einfach so auf dem Boden. Großartige Grabspuren sind auch nicht zu finden. Offensichtlich hat er es eilig?
Form, Größe, Menge und Futterreste sind aber unverwechselbar gleich.

Dann muss ich am Zaun jetzt wohl wirklich die kleinsten Löcher suchen. Die hatte ich eigentlich für die Katzen offen lassen wollen, damit die schnell vor meinen Hunden flüchten können ;-)

Grüße und schaut immer nach oben, sie kommen !!!


----------

